# how much xanax does it take to OD?



## Tony Yayo

how much??

the most i took at once was 6MG and i slept like a baby for two days.. i was in a coma haha


----------



## o_O

well xanax is safe drug.it hard to overdoses it with result that threatens life.on the other hand people react different on a drugs.i think you may belong to people that are sensitive to benzo.be careful and don't mix it with other depresants.


----------



## mukant666

The acute LD50 of alprazolam in rats is 331 to 2171 mg/kg

or a lot


----------



## SFLraver

o_O said:
			
		

> well xanax is safe drug.it hard to overdoses it with result that threatens life.on the other hand people react different on a drugs.i think you may belong to people that are sensitive to benzo.be careful and don't mix it with other depresants.



that being said if you mix alcohol with it you can OD much quicker.  Be safe, taking too much xanax is just a waste IMO of the xanax.  Once you take enough to fuck you up 1mg to 4mg depending on your tolerance then your set no need to keep popping pills for nothing.  I can take 2mg and feel fine 4 mg and some rum to feel perfect anything after that I would waste cause I will be passing out shortly, lol 8)


----------



## jasoncrest

You could take THOUSANDS of 2mg Xanax , and you wouldn't be sure to die...
You can't OD on Benzos alone.

On the other hand, Xanax is extremely lethal/deadly if it's combined with ALcohol, GHB/GBL/1,4 Butanediol, Barbituates, or any other downer.


----------



## o_O

SFLraver--> yeah good point.it's completely waste taking high doses unless you have developed tolerance.1-2mg is great dose for start.once i took 3,5mg during i wasn't having tolerance it was defenitely too much.


----------



## axl blaze

it takes a lot of xanax to OD. however, if you mix it with other CNS depressants such as alcohol, you can OD on a lot fewer mgs than what the LD 50 states. plus, the only health hazard of xanax is not ODing, it is taking too much and doing something stupid, like falling down stairs, fighting with cops, or wrecking your car, which are all xanax related horror stories I have heard.


----------



## xxl

General rule with benzodiazepines : you can't kill yourself with them, unless you mix them with alcohol (see Judy Garland's suicide)


----------



## phr

Axl Blaze said:
			
		

> it is taking too much and doing something stupid, like falling down stairs, fighting with cops, or wrecking your car, which are all xanax related horror stories I have heard.



Qft.
I don't know how I survived some of the many xanax(usually with dope and/or alcohol) blackouts I've had. I'm glad I don't actually remember some of the stupid shit I've done...


----------



## axl blaze

yeah man. the fear of ODing on xanax has never really been brought to my mind. but the fear of taking too much xanax (maybe with other drugs) and doing something horribly stupid and wrecking yourself are a great factor.


----------



## wesmdow

phrozen said:
			
		

> Qft.
> I don't know how I survived some of the many xanax(usually with dope and/or alcohol) blackouts I've had. I'm glad I don't actually remember some of the stupid shit I've done...


QFT 

something about xanax in particular... i dunno.

ive taken asssloadddsss of xanax and never had a problem with it alone.

HOWEVER: ive overdosed (just a lil) on OC + xanax, both within reasonable quantities (20mg oc sniffed with like 4mg of xanax and my normal 40mg valium....). it just made me really sick, which i consider an overdose. it wasnt close to being lethal, but i could see doing something stupid and sniffing an 80 with some bars... that could be risky....


----------



## SFLraver

Yea I agree with everyone the blackouts scare me more the OD'ing on xanax.  I had a friend black out and pass out with his car running on the side of the highway, cops came up to the car scared him by accident cause he was knocked out and he took off in the car almost killed himself.  He doesnt remember shit until he was already in jail, not a cool way to sober up.  He mixed bars with alcohol.  I've dont a lot of stupid shit in that blackout period.  be safe


----------



## edarrin

As an alcoholic I can really relate to the horror of those blackouts. i had many of them. Any benzo mixed with it synergizes and the blackout happens a lot sooner.

The blackouts can be very dangerous for yourself and others too. I don't know how many times I drove home after a 3 day blackout at some campsite in one of the local vactions spots. Usually mixed with a psychedelic and some cannabis in those days.

That was one of the main  reasons I quit all psycho active drugs on jan 11, 1991. I lasted till about 2003 then the addiction  crept up behind me after a series of events.

I have had a few blackouts since I restarted but nowhere near as many. I changed some of my drugs of choice and it seems to have put me into a position that allows one to lead a rather 'normal' existence. So far at least. Of course there's the little matter of the OD I had too.


----------



## ikarma

a friend of mine died from and od of xanax and OC.  Dunno how much but it wasn't an unusual dose.  His girlfriend went to wake him in the morning and he was cold and blue.  Its a pitty.  He just got out of a year long jail sentence and was on house arrest.  A lot of good that ankle bracelet tracking device did him.

RIP brother!


----------



## Carsick

mukant666 said:
			
		

> The acute LD50 of alprazolam in rats is 331 to 2171 mg/kg
> 
> or a lot


The technical term is in fact a "fuck load"


----------



## johanneschimpo

The technical term is "why did you bump this thread just to say that?"


----------



## FlamingSeveredHead

You'll throw up before you die on Xanax.


----------



## Carsick

johanneschimpo said:
			
		

> The technical term is "why did you bump this thread just to say that?"


because it got linked in another thead and I didn't read the date on the last post before replying.


----------



## johanneschimpo

^ 



			
				FlamingSeveredHead said:
			
		

> You'll throw up before you die on Xanax.



I've never seen anyone throw up from xanax, or any benzo, ever.


----------



## dr buzz

2 years ago, I took massive amounts of xanax and methadone one night (no alcohol).  The next thing I remember was 7 days later and I was in icu waking up from a coma.  The dr said I had thrown up in my sleep and aspirated the contents into my lungs.  When my husband found me the next morning I was barely breathing.  I really bad stunt that ended me up in 30 day rehab, where all I learned was how to be a better addict.  Funny thing, is I never even liked methadone, it was the only opiate I had.  I always wondered what sent me over the edge, the xanax or methadone....

dr buzz


----------



## TheodoreRoosevelt

> You'll throw up before you die on Xanax.



When on high doses of Xanax you're system will be too depressed to make you puke.

It's very hard to overdose on xanax alone. You can take over 30mg and be safe from overdosing.

The problem though, is when you mix. You can take just 5mg of Xanax and a little bit of alcohol, and may die. If you take 20mg of Xanax with no tolerance, you'll be fine (guaranteed to black out though) but if you take just one shot of alcohol with it, you are sure to die.

Also, falling, car wrecks, et cetera, happen on high doses of xanax and can lead to problems on their own. Just off a little bit of xanax you can start to black out and have total memory loss. This is very dangerous, as in your altered state of mind you may ingest some alcohol without knowing it.


----------



## Walks

Hmm what about 2-4 mg of xanax and like 4 beers?


----------



## Carsick

I wouldn't take more than 2mg xanax and drink.
I don't have much tolerance to benzos but I do have a fairly high tolerance to alcohol.


----------



## nile420

Not cool to be telling people you can take hundreds and hundreds of Xanax and not OD, cause the person might try.


----------



## Carsick

You probably won't die as a direct result of the drug, but you put yourself at risk of all sorts of problems.


----------



## nile420

johanneschimpo said:
			
		

> ^
> 
> 
> 
> I've never seen anyone throw up from xanax, or any benzo, ever.





It can happen trust me, i have done it once or twice off of Xanax when i first started it.


----------



## NoOneKnows

shiit its no fun taking a shit load of bars ive recked my car twice because of it coulda hurt myself just as bad as overdosing.


----------



## nile420

NoOneKnows said:
			
		

> shiit its no fun taking a shit load of bars ive recked my car twice because of it coulda hurt myself just as bad as overdosing.




Thats funny cause i have wrecked 2 of my cars on bars, and made it out without injury both times.


----------



## jykkE

It's almost impossible to die on alprazolam ALONE. I have taken over 40mg+ of the chemical in a single session on a completely empty stomach. Aside from waking up in jail 36 hours later with a DUI and a crashed car during the resulting blackout,  I was fine.

That being said, it can be very fatal when taken at a LOW dose if its combined with opiates and/or alcohol, SO DON'T GET COCKY!


----------



## Kingofmean

jykkE said:
			
		

> It's almost impossible to die on alprazolam ALONE. I have taken over 40mg+ of the chemical in a single session on a completely empty stomach. Aside from waking up in jail 36 hours later with a DUI and a crashed car during the resulting blackout,  I was fine.
> 
> That being said, it can be very fatal when taken at a LOW dose if its combined with opiates and/or alcohol, SO DON'T GET COCKY!



Yeah i agree ..dont get cocky.


----------



## Carsick

40mg is just unnecessary. Any recreational effects will be gained at much less than 20mg and probably less than 5mg.
If you do drink with it, then dramatically less again. Opiates I don't know about but have heard it's dangerous.


----------



## jykkE

Carsick said:
			
		

> 40mg is just unnecessary. Any recreational effects will be gained at much less than 20mg and probably less than 5mg.
> If you do drink with it, then dramatically less again. Opiates I don't know about but have heard it's dangerous.



Very true. But I didn't really have a choice. I was buying 3500mg (a ball) of alprazolam powder and the guy was kinda like, "HEY TRY IT OUT!" and shoved a knife end that had a shitload of powder stacked on the end into my mouth. The 40mg guesstimate is a very lowball guess on my part.


----------



## Carsick

Understandable, but I would have just taken a tiny bite.


----------



## jykkE

I would have too, but it was kinda shoved into my mouth...


----------



## Niandra LaDes

i dont get cocky but ill push it. after a recent bender of drinking an average of a fifth a night every other night for the last week(+) while taking xanax, usually 2-6 mgs in a period Ive blacked out hard every night, stayed up all night hurling like a motherfucker... id say its just not safe unless your alcohol tolerance is through the roof, and even then i feel like a nonagenerian with alzheimers. everyday i wake up somewhere new and have no memory of what transpired the day before.


----------



## Niandra LaDes

nile420 said:
			
		

> Thats funny cause i have wrecked 2 of my cars on bars, and made it out without injury both times.




ah man i feel ya. ive wrecked 2 cars sober and one while i was smoking a bowl while driving in the fog, but i know plenty of people who have "macked their shit" on bars. Im sure if the state was kind enough to give me back my license id do the same again. some will say im a maniac who shouldnt be allowed to drive-- and probably should even be castrated but fuck them.


----------



## JimJonesBallin

axl blaze said:
			
		

> it takes a lot of xanax to OD. however, if you mix it with other CNS depressants such as alcohol, you can OD on a lot fewer mgs than what the LD 50 states. plus, the only health hazard of xanax is not ODing, it is taking too much and doing something stupid, like falling down stairs, fighting with cops, or wrecking your car, which are all xanax related horror stories I have heard.



And let me add to them quickly:
6mg xanax + a lot of alcohol = pass out standing up and hit head off dresser and bled for god knows how long...  Permanent scar on my ear and possible piece missing (not sure if it was just fucked up like that before).

10mg xanax + others = car crash.  Not sure what i hit.  Scary.


----------

